# Three girls up for adoption in GA



## brownec_870 (Dec 20, 2007)

Due to a disagreement with my landlord i can no longer keep my rats in the unit. I dont just wanna give them to a pet store because they will just b snake food. I need someone who will take care of them.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you tried talking to your local humane society? Around here you can keep your pet, but they will put them up on petfinder to try to find them a new home. Just a thought since it sounds like you need them to be out sooner rather than later because of your landlord.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Where in Ga are you?


----------

